
Wayland Confirmed as Default for Ubuntu 17.10 - yannski
https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/03/ubuntu--guadec-2017-and-plans-for-gnome-shell-migration/
======
pmontra
The relevant lines:

> we are going to switch over Wayland by default on 17.10. The Xorg session
> will still be available alongside. This enables us to get some good set of
> feedback to be ready and make our final decision for our next LTS, 18.04.

